# best 8wt fly line for Loomis nrx



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the Airflo Ridge Tropical (Bonefish/Redfish) on my NRX 8wt. 

I much prefer it to the Rio Redfish that I started out with on that rod...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Curious to hear input on this as well. I have fished my trusty Cortland guide and don't really like it on this rod. Also fished the Rio bonefish quick shooter, it's ok for short shots. Haven't had a chance to put my wulff btt on it yet, but have a feeling that will be the ticket.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I like the SA Redfish Mastery on mine. Casts well both intermediate and quick shots.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Airflo Ridge on mine


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

looks like its either wulff bermuda triangle or airflo ridge.. anyone like one or the other?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I am using Rio summer redfish now. Some good casters like it on the NRX 1 pc. We sight cast to redfish here at less than 60 ft and usually in heavy wind. I like SA titan taper also. I like the SA amplitude grand slam for an all around line.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> looks like its either wulff bermuda triangle or airflo ridge.. anyone like one or the other?


BTT is the way to go. Less memory than any other line I have used and they have an awesome integrated slick but dry coating that helps shoot the line.

Trust me on this. I've seen a buddy's airflo line coil up on my deck as bad as my cortland line. Sucked.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I use both the airflow ridge w clear tip and the wulff but on all my rods - nrx 1 pieces, asquith and crosscurrent pro 1 piece. The airflow does coil up more than the wulff, - overall if I had to live w just one line - it would be the wulff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the Airflo Ridge, but I do like the Airflo Bruce Chard Tropic

I also recommend trying the Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats Taper on that particular rod (not the Guide).

At iCast, I tried out the new SA Mastery Redfish AST+ on a fast 8wt like the NRX Pro1. The line was sweet to throw and didn't seem to overload the rod, like a Rio Redfish would.

Try out the BTT, not the BTT Short, for that rod as well.


----------

